# Scott's Starter w/ Mesotrione Discontinued?



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Has the Scott's starter fertilizer with weed preventer (mesotrione) been discontinued? That has been my go to for the last couple years to recommended to friends who ask what they can do to make their yard look better and they don't have a sprayer. I can't find it anywhere local.

Has it been replaced with the Scott's Triple Action for Seeding? Anyone looked at a bag and been able to identify what is the difference?


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Looks like just marketing to me. Still has mesotrione. Maybe they changed the npk percentages. Triple action seems like a stretch.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

I looked at an older bag I have. It's 24-25-4, so less n and p. Same coverage on label.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

It was my go to for renovations. Last year when I renovated, I saw the Triple Action Built For Seeding and didn't think anything of it because I knew I wanted the Starter with Weed Preventer(mesotrione). Lucky me, the Starter was on clearance for $8/bag! (Unknowingly to me because they were replacing it with Triple Action) Well turns out, the mesotrione must have went bad because I had a TON of weeds in my reno. Still dealing with them. If you see the old stuff, pass it up and get the Triple Action.


----------

